# The spectacular scenery of the Modern Art Museum of Salvador of Bahia, Brazil



## Soteropolis1 (Mar 17, 2009)

*The Modern Art Museum, MAM, in the city of Salvador of Bahia, Brazil, is lodged in an estate from 1690s, a former sugar mill complete with a manor house, private church and industrial and laborers pavilions. It’s located by the sea, at the base of a high cliff, amid luxuriant tropical vegetation. A garden winds through the cliff where sculptures of local and national famous artists are displayed. The old buildings, the beautiful scenery, the luxuriant gardens and an awesome sunset make the visit to the MAM Bahia a must, both for locals as well as for tourists. Wellcome to the “Solar do Unhão”. *

1.









2.









3. 









4









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24









25.









26









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43. 









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I like the place. And the location is perfect.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice


----------

